# John Zimmer, here's how Lyft will roll out its driverless cars.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.recode.net/2016/9/18/12955162/lyft-gm-self-driving-cars


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I love how all are going all in on this expecting they will control everyone. They gonna have accidents, malfunctions and false advertisement. These companies will becone the next Pontiac


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Also predicts the end of personal car ownership?

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-09-18-18-45-06


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

John joined the overpopulated circus and that made him another clown in the block ! He desperately needs oligarch money to save his sinking ship. He had chances to create a real rideshare platform beneficial for both the drivers and riders but he missed the boat due to congenital greed.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> These companies will becone the next Pontiac


I hope not. I can't see one of the original Uber driverless cars being what a Classic GTO is. Just can't see one of those autonomous Prius' on the Barrett Jackson auto block.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

Good article. It's funny to see all the CEOs calling each other out on their wacky fantasies. But they all have wacky fantasies.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

njn said:


> Also predicts the end of personal car ownership?
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-09-18-18-45-06


 "Zimmer's five-year prediction may be overly ambitious because the technology for cars that carry people on their own likely won't be ready for at least a decade, said Timothy Carone, a Notre Dame professor and author of "Future Automation: Changes to Lives and to Businesses.""

Probably the sanest person involved in this topic


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

4736353377384555736 said:


> "Zimmer's five-year prediction may be overly ambitious because the technology for cars that carry people on their own likely won't be ready for at least a decade, said Timothy Carone, a Notre Dame professor and author of "Future Automation: Changes to Lives and to Businesses.""
> 
> Probably the sanest person involved in this topic


bill gates (90bl worth) says 5 years and uber will be the one to proliferate it
just saying, u can find anyone's quote to support whatever u think. Notre Dame? come on man!


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

CuffLink said:


> bill gates (90bl worth) says 5 years and uber will be the one to proliferate it
> just saying, u can find anyone's quote to support whatever u think. Notre Dame? come on man!


Guy researched and wrote a whole book on the topic. What, _exactly_, does Bill Gates know about the topic?


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

4736353377384555736 said:


> Guy researched and wrote a whole book on the topic. What, _exactly_, does Bill Gates know about the topic?


shorter conversation would be what he doesn't know


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

Allegro Acura said:


> shorter conversation would be what he doesn't know


Ok, what doesn't he know? Be exact.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

4736353377384555736 said:


> Ok, what doesn't he know? Be exact.


he doesn't know 4736353377384555736 is alive.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

derp


----------



## PoolMeOnce (Sep 9, 2016)

Lol Lyft thinks it's going to be around in 5 years? Self driving pizza delivery, maybe.


----------

